# Does the two letters”IF” exist in other cultures



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The two letters “IF” are used a lot where I live, and aim curious if other people use these two letters????


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Tag, you need to find other stuff to worry about, brother!! :neener:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Sometimes I refuse to go there when people ask me IF .... as in IF you could, IF you had ... etc. Why dwell in fantasy land when we don't live there? If you could speak without someone in the crowd choosing to be offended or choosing to be insulted by your personal beliefs and opinions nothing worthwhile would ever be said. Point is, TRUTH does tend to rub some folks the wrong way. So IF one would chose to never speak the TRUTH then everyone could dwell in the fantasy land of IF.

Tag:I think you are one to something there. How about you writing a book of IFs. Or a children's book about the Land of IF.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

IF I get a chance.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would IF I could


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Why dwell in fantasy land when we don't live there?


Fantasy is now, and always has been, the precursor to reality. First you have to imagine it.

Fantasy is also where the the Spirit goes to do calisthenics, and to heal.

We obviously can't "dwell" in fantasy land, but I try to keep a foot in the door...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m kid setting and so I asked them about IF???? we’ve laughed hysterically. Life’s to short IF we don’t have humor???? there are five of them????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I do love the Positive If's of imagination. Kids are easily the best if-ers... so take their theories seriously.

And Hulla Baloo is on the path!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Don't forget the toddler's most endearing quality Mako- gullibility. For a brief few years you have carte blanche in helping them determine their identity. They have no idea these photos can resurface at any time.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

treefork said:


>


So true, beautiful facades hide some ugly truths.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When people get into arguments over something they have no control over. Sports for instance IF #1 would have guarded #2, then IF the other team wouldn’t have stole the ball, #5 might have made the winning shot, that’s IF he got a clear shot well IF the other team wouldn’t have traded #7 things might have been totally different. But that’s only IF they didn’t trade. Wait until next year and we will see IF your team is better‍♂


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

IF only I had known


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well IF I was available and IF it didn’t rain, we could shoot outside. But that’s a big IF


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> "If only our eyes saw souls insted of bodies how very different our ideals of beauty would be."


IF I ever, EVER, tell my wife -after she spent two hours on make up, changing dresses, proving shoe after shoe, etc., etc.- that I love "the beauty of her soul", somebody please come to my rescue!

And that's the biggest and more dangerous IF I can imagine.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> The two letters "IF" are used a lot where I live, and aim curious if other people use these two letters


Tag, Tag, Tag - do you mean the letter "I" and the letter "F" OR do you mean the word "if"?

Please explain yourself - werewolves want to know.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol


----------

